# Heythrop Park Oxfordshire mini meet



## Simonsmh (Sep 22, 2020)

Who would be interested in attending a little mini meet at my home club Heythrop Park in the next couple of weeks?

https://www.heythroppark.co.uk/golf/bainbridge-course/

Club champs are this weekend and the course is in great nick.

Thought I’d gauge interest and numbers then talk to the club about pricing etc.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 22, 2020)

I would be Interested but depends on dates mate.


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2020)

I’m always up for a game


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2020)

I'll play but only if we complete the round in 2hrs 20 minutes 🤭😉


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 22, 2020)

If you want to go out first on your own in a buggy then you might just a it do it, providing that you and you balls avoid the “ancient woodlands” that line most of the fairways 😉


----------



## Cake (Sep 22, 2020)

I would be up for this... as mentioned elsewhere I will have spare time on my hands, so would be great to get more golf in 😀


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 22, 2020)

Are we talking of a weekday or weekend? If the latter, I’d be interested.


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 22, 2020)

Either works for me - what about everybody else?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 22, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			Either works for me - what about everybody else?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps simply set up a doodle poll where you put up all your available dates and then people can tick the dates that work for them. Then you just go with the date that has the best/biggest response?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 22, 2020)

If it’s towards the end of that week then I’m in
Coming back from Scotland (hopefully) on Monday 5th and need a day to recover
So Wednesday onwards would work for me


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 22, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Perhaps simply set up a doodle poll where you put up all your available dates and then people can tick the dates that work for them. Then you just go with the date that has the best/biggest response?
		
Click to expand...

Good idea - I’ll get one up this afternoon.


----------



## Crow (Sep 22, 2020)

I'd be keen to play if date is good.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 22, 2020)

weekend preferable, no holidays left,


----------



## IanM (Sep 22, 2020)

I'd come over!


----------



## IainP (Sep 22, 2020)

Although I've had a self imposed non attendance to the big meets this year 🙁, if this comes off I'd try to assist Simon a little in hosting.
@Simonsmh let me know if "member's guest sign on" rates would be a help here.


----------



## Hooker (Sep 22, 2020)

Im a possible depending on date.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 22, 2020)

Am interested also depending on date. I'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 23, 2020)

Right folks. Follow the link below to the Doodle poll. Please indicate which dates work for you, whichever gets the most votes is the date I'll go with.

https://doodle.com/poll/4ehmeyrdpbrq3x4z


----------



## TreeSeeker (Sep 24, 2020)

Popped a vote in, just happen to ha e some time off then with the intention being to play some golf! Perfect.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 24, 2020)

Would love to, especially as my mum lives not too far up the road from HP and it's a course I've not played before, but cannot make any of the dates in the Doodle Poll. 😭😭


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 26, 2020)

Anymore for anymore? Will look at the doodle tomorrow and decide on a date.


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2020)

Sorry, missed the poll for some reason, just done it now.


----------



## Simonsmh (Oct 6, 2020)

Evening all

I've held of on this because of the weather being so uncertain, but this Friday the 9th October is looking good weather wise and was a date that got the most votes on doodle poll. Who's still up for it?


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2020)

hi,

sorry can make Friday as I will be at my caravan

James


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 6, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			Evening all

I've held of on this because of the weather being so uncertain, but this Friday the 9th October is looking good weather wise and was a date that got the most votes on doodle poll. Who's still up for it?
		
Click to expand...

Could potentially get out of work around mid day for an afternoon game... I’m about an hour away.


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			hi,

sorry can make Friday as I will be at my caravan

James
		
Click to expand...

Do you do block paving as well 😏


----------



## Crow (Oct 6, 2020)

Apologies but I'm pretty sure I can't make the 9th.


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			Do you do block paving as well 😏
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I clear gardens too and dump the rubbish in a lay by


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2020)

Must admit I thought it had died a death 
Sorry got other things on Friday now


----------



## Midnight (Oct 6, 2020)

Sorry mate, got job interview, please keep me updated for anymore dates.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 6, 2020)

not for me, I'm unavailable in the week


----------



## Cake (Oct 6, 2020)

I can do Friday, would need to be on the road by 15:30 though


----------



## Hooker (Oct 6, 2020)

All booked up this week sorry.


----------



## Cake (Oct 8, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			Evening all

I've held of on this because of the weather being so uncertain, but this Friday the 9th October is looking good weather wise and was a date that got the most votes on doodle poll. Who's still up for it?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Simon,

Am I right to assume this is not happening tomorrow?  Will look out for it if you try for a different date (and thanks for trying to organise)

Cake


----------



## Simonsmh (Oct 8, 2020)

You are correct. I left it to the last minute because of the weather so think its best to postpone.

Could maybe do something week after next, \i'll speak the club and see what dates are available and will then update the thread.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 16, 2020)

I’ve never played Heythrop Park despite it not being too far from me. If this meet gets resurrected after lockdown, I’d love to join you guys.


----------

